# sambo & judo



## jarrod (Feb 15, 2009)

the club i train at practices judo, sambo, & jujitsu simultaneously.  meaning we wear some form of jacket (usually a gi) & do lots of throwing & ground grappling.  do most sambo clubs teach judo at the same time?  it seems natural to me since there is so much overlap, yet each fills gaps in the other one.  

just curious how it works elsewhere.

jf


----------



## hkfuie (Feb 15, 2009)

What a strange coincidence, my club does the same thing!


----------



## jarrod (Feb 15, 2009)

gee, thanks.  your insight is greatly appreciated :/

jf


----------



## mcmoon (Jun 8, 2010)

well sambo was developed from judo so i figure its not unusual for a club to do both

p.s. i dont do judo or sambo i just know some facts lol
      i do bjj, mma and iv done some tkd


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jun 9, 2010)

jarrod said:


> the club i train at practices judo, sambo, & jujitsu simultaneously. meaning we wear some form of jacket (usually a gi) & do lots of throwing & ground grappling. do most sambo clubs teach judo at the same time? it seems natural to me since there is so much overlap, yet each fills gaps in the other one.
> 
> just curious how it works elsewhere.
> 
> jf


 
 You sound pretty lucky to find a school that teaches the three arts in unity, it's not that there are not other schools like that but it's not in every city. 

 If your Smabo style includes strikes and "self defense drills" than you found your self a pretty comprehensive school.

 Shugyo!


----------



## MANOS: THE HANDS OF FATE (Aug 13, 2010)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> You sound pretty lucky to find a school that teaches the three arts in unity, it's not that there are not other schools like that but it's not in every city.
> 
> If your Smabo style includes strikes and "self defense drills" than you found your self a pretty comprehensive school.
> 
> Shugyo!



I agree.  You got the hat trick of jujitsu right there!  I'd punch the Pope to get into a school that teaches all 3 styles.   Your living the dream.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 21, 2010)

I wonder what the main differences between sambo and judo are.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 23, 2010)

In Soviet Russia, one gets you executed and the other gets you a medal.

No, really .

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 25, 2010)

Is sambo what was developed for the Spetznaz?


----------

